# Whitewashing fresh stucco?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I just did a facelift on an old chimney and put popcorn finish on it.

The HO told me that he wants it white now and I told him absolutely to not paint it, that's what killed it the first time. I also don't want to fill in the fresh texture with any type of masonry rated coating.

Can I mix up a thin whitewash with lime tomorrow and spray it on the green stucco? I was going to attempt to do it with a garden sprayer, but I could brush it on too, I just don't want to lose any texture.

I have never attempted it before and really don't want to end up with anything that's blotchy, I told him that most of it would whiten out anyway over time, but he wants it whiter.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

When we dip brick for the white wash effect we tried limes, but did not get a satisfactory result. We use masonry cement to do it now. It is somewhat breathable and will give a more even and lasting coat. You will have to play with the dilution ratio, as we physically dip, not spray apply the material.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> When we dip brick for the white wash effect we tried limes, but did not get a satisfactory result. We use masonry cement to do it now. It is somewhat breathable and will give a more even and lasting coat. You will have to play with the dilution ratio, as we physically dip, not spray apply the material.


I have a bunch of bags of Type S already, the stuff when I make my own stucco will either white right out or stay gray in random areas, I really have no idea why it does one or the other in any specific spot.

Think I should use that and add a bit more lime to help it whiten up?


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

If you want it white you could get white stucco. or white Portland and lime might be better. Dilute and brush on


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Why not just use a white Silpro or Umaco stucco? 

If I have to recommend a paint for masonry I will refer to Virginia limeworks for their application. http://virginialimeworks.com/pdf/productguide2012.pdf

I am convinced that people cause more damage to masonry with all their "technology" or poor building practices then mother nature does.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

dbrons said:


> If you want it white you could get white stucco. or white Portland and lime might be better. Dilute and brush on


That might be the ticket, I wonder if the block yard carries white portland.

Probably costs more too.....


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

A bag or Federal White type N costs me about 1/3 more than the same weight of regular type N


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> A bag or Federal White type N costs me about 1/3 more than the same weight of regular type N


So that is mason mix with just white portland and lime instead of grey and lime?

I don't think our yard carries that, but I will find out tomorrow. Worst case I'm out a couple buck buying them seperate and I have to find someplace to use it up at my house.

I wish I was aware of the fact he wanted bright white before I put the finish coat on. I would have just whipped up a batch of white for the popcorn. 

Oh well, just another problem to find a solution for. Challenge accepted.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Federal white makes a type N masonry cement and they also make a Portland. Not sure if the type N has any lime or if it's just white Portland and white plasticizers (I'm fairly sure it's the 2nd option). The Federal White Portland cost almost 2x what the same weight of grey portland cost.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Make sure to use a white or at least light coloured sand (if you're adding sand at all). I've used FW with a reddish sand and it wasn't near as white as when I used a light coloured sand


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't use any sand for a white-wash/slurry, just cement and water.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Is he still whitewashing? I wasn't sure, i thought maybe he was restuccoing


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think I could get away with another coat of that texture, it would just pile up and look like a big gloppy mess.

If it was a smooth finish I would just whip up a white batch and slap another one on.

Another guy told me to mix up a real watery batch of just lime and water, run it through garden sprayer and hit it with light coats 3-4 times.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

In my experience any cement that gets wet goes startling white.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I went for it today.

I did a first coat of just a lime and water slurry, and on the second coat I went with about a 1:8 portland:lime slurry.

I had to darken it up, the house is an off white and the first coat was way brighter. Probably for the best getting some portland in there anyway, make it a little more water resistant.

They liked the finished product but I wasn't too impressed. An awesome popcorn finish after fixing up a crappy looking chimney and I had to paint right over it.

I think a well done stucco job contrasts nicely with a house after it whitens out a bit, the popcorn stuff tends to stay darker than normal too.

Apparently they like white, I told them under no circumstanced to ever paint it again with latex or oil based paint. There was about 10 layers on it when I got there, I spent a whole day tapconing lath because I didn't feel like playing lead abatement team with the 1950's paint.

Here is the before and afters. I only had to fix about 15 block, most of the issue was the ****ty cap that was on it originally with plywood underneath it holding the water right in.

The ugliness, theres about 4 rotted block on the left side you can't see, and the good old straight down the face improvised cap. I see more of those around here, pure laziness.



















Halway home.










After the whitewash this morning, it was still damp when I left, hopefully it loses some water before the rain tomorrow.


----------

